# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Ungefähre Laufzeit des Films bekannt



## Darkmoon76 (16. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Ungefähre Laufzeit des Films bekannt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Ungefähre Laufzeit des Films bekannt*


----------



## RoteGarde (16. Oktober 2019)

Muss man sich den Film eigentlich noch angucken bei den ganzen Spoilern hier ?


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Oktober 2019)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Muss man sich den Film eigentlich noch angucken bei den ganzen Spoilern hier ?



dich zwingt doch keiner diese vermeintlichen Spoiler zu lesen


----------



## Enisra (16. Oktober 2019)

also wer sich von der Länge gespoilert fühlt, bekommt doch auch schnappatmung wenn man bekannt gibt wie der Titel ist


----------



## Loosa (16. Oktober 2019)

Der Film bekommt einen Titel?!!


----------



## Samlana (17. Oktober 2019)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Muss man sich den Film eigentlich noch angucken bei den ganzen Spoilern hier ?



Wo wird denn hier bitte gespoilert?!? Obwohl, eigentlich hast du Recht. Jetzt wo ich weiß, dass der Film ca. 155 Minuten lang werden wird, ist die ganze Spannung eigentlich raus. Und dazu werden wohl noch Figuren auftauchen, die Skywalker heißen. Skandal!


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2019)

Mist, 15 Minuten daneben geraten.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Oktober 2019)

Achtung Spoiler:

Auch "Der Aufstieg Skywalkers" wird mit der scrollenden Textwand und der SW-Fanfare beginnen


----------



## Frullo (17. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Achtung Spoiler:
> 
> Auch "Der Aufstieg Skywalkers" wird mit der scrollenden Textwand und der SW-Fanfare beginnen





Spoiler



Die Musik wird übrigens von John Williams sein!


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mist, 15 Minuten daneben geraten.



Deine neue Glaskugel muss wohl noch richtig eingearbeitet und justiert werden.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Oktober 2019)

Die Glaskugel muß erst einmal zum TÜV.


----------



## sealofdarkness (17. Oktober 2019)

155 min um die Kacke aus dem Vorgänger wieder glatt zu bügeln? Na, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2019)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> 155 min um die Kacke aus dem Vorgänger wieder glatt zu bügeln? Na, ich bin gespannt.



keine Sorge, Hater wie du müssen den nichtmal anschauen um den Scheiße zu finden
die behaupten einfach weiterhin das alles Mist sei und wenn man Lustig ist erfindet man etwas


----------



## Frullo (17. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> keine Sorge, Hater wie du müssen den nichtmal anschauen um den Scheiße zu finden
> die behaupten einfach weiterhin das alles Mist sei und wenn man Lustig ist erfindet man etwas



Unsinn. Ein klein wenig wie Dianetik.


----------



## REMO1 (17. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> keine Sorge, Hater wie du müssen den nichtmal anschauen um den Scheiße zu finden
> die behaupten einfach weiterhin das alles Mist sei und wenn man Lustig ist erfindet man etwas



Wenn wir solche Filme in den 70er 80er Jahre gut gefunden hätten, dann hättet Ihr jetzt die Teletubbies als Star Wars... 
Selbst die Teletubbies haben merh Sinn  in Ihren Folgen....


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2019)

REMO1 schrieb:


> Wenn wir solche Filme in den 70er 80er Jahre gut gefunden hätten, dann hättet Ihr jetzt die Teletubbies als Star Wars...
> Selbst die Teletubbies haben merh Sinn  in Ihren Folgen....



wie gesagt
Hater erzählen weiterhin Blödsinn und behaupten der Film wäre schlecht ohne einen Grund nennen zu können der entweder Erfunden ist oder dessen Argumente sich nicht auch auf die Alten Filme zutreffen
Aber dafür müsste man die Alten Filme mal geschaut haben, was ich bezweifel ansonsten wären einem ja die Ewoks aufgefallen und ihre 2 Spin Off Filme


----------



## RoteGarde (17. Oktober 2019)

Ist doch schon längst gang und gebe das jeder Leak gleich überall gespoilert wird, da wird man doch nirgendwo mehr verschont...


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2019)

RoteGarde schrieb:


> Ist doch schon längst gang und gebe das jeder Leak gleich überall gespoilert wird, da wird man doch nirgendwo mehr verschont...



2 Fragen:
1. wo spoilert einem die Länge was vom Film? 
2. warum schreibst das nicht in eine Spoilernews? Weißt du wirklich was Spoiler bedeutet?

mal ernsthaft
das hier ist kein Spoiler, das ist Clickbait, dazu müsste die Info etwas einem verderben als dass man die beim ansehen unnütze Info hat, dass es neben TLJ der Längste Filme sind, die beide so ~ 20min Länger sind als die meisten anderen Teile mit Ausnahme vom Clone Wars Filme und den beiden Ewok Filmen
Also da spoilert mir der Trailer und das wissen dass es alles eigentlich eine Adaption von The Dark Empire ist mehr


----------



## Gast1661893802 (17. Oktober 2019)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> 155 min um die Kacke aus dem Vorgänger wieder glatt zu bügeln? Na, ich bin gespannt.


Nee, das sind mir 5 min zu viel, dann guck ich den nicht !  Mal im ernst, wie egal ist bitte die Laufzeit des Films ? Ich will gut unterhalten werden !


----------



## RoteGarde (18. Oktober 2019)

Mir gehts nicht darum das hier steht wie lange der Film dauert sondern die anderen Leaks zu dem Film.
Kannst dir selber die News dazu raussuchen...


----------



## Frullo (18. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie gesagt
> Hater erzählen weiterhin Blödsinn und behaupten der Film wäre schlecht ohne einen Grund nennen zu können der entweder Erfunden ist oder dessen Argumente sich nicht auch auf die Alten Filme zutreffen
> Aber dafür müsste man die Alten Filme mal geschaut haben, was ich bezweifel ansonsten wären einem ja die Ewoks aufgefallen und ihre 2 Spin Off Filme



Quatsch - in etwa so, wie... Dianetik!


----------

